# Lilly has arrived..........(jenny873)



## Tam

https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Congrats%20Celebrate%20party/thCongratulations-2-1.gif to Jenny who has had Lilly at 3.30am this morning.

Jenny got to hospital at 3am and was 8cm dilated. They wouldn't give her any pain relief as she was to far gone!

You will have to wait for any more info from Jenny, who should be out tomorrow! ;)

Well done babe, you did great!!! :happydance::headspin:


----------



## PinkPiglet

Congratulations Jenny!! :crib:

xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations Jenny!!


----------



## fifi83

:happydance: congratulation Jenny xx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations babe, hope all is well xx


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations Jenny!! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## Lauz_1601

congratulations jenny, sounds like it was a quick birth, cant wait for pics xxxx


----------



## supernurse

About time, well done girl. 
Can't wait to here all about.
xx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Yey :wohoo:Well done Jenny & Welcome to the world Lilly!!

Congrats

xx


----------



## TryingAgain

Wow, that sounds like a great birth story, i hope it is as fast when i go in, lol!

Congratulations Jenny, can't wait to hear more about it!


----------



## kate099881

Congratulations Jenny!!! :pink:


----------



## elles28

Congratulations xx


----------



## goldlion

congrats Jenny :D


----------



## Firsttimer

congratulations cant wait to see pics xxx


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations on the birth of Lilly


----------



## kelly2903

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: yipppppeeee i bet she is glad that is over now and she has her little princess in er arms:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::crib:


----------



## Tezzy

congrats!


----------



## Linzi

About blimmin time! Congrats love. 

xxx


----------



## Mango

CONGRATS JENNY!!! Hope you and your lil princess are doing great!


----------



## nikkybaby

Congratulations Jenny!!!!!!! Can't wait to see your little angel!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## smartie

Congratulations, hope you are both doing well! x


----------



## Vickie

Yay! Congratulations!!


----------



## Margerle

woo hoo!

Way to go!


----------



## Jenny

:wohoo::loopy::yipee:

So happy she finally had her! Congrats hon! You did so awesome :hugs:
Can't wait to see your little princess :cloud9:


----------



## Serene123

About time too! Congrats Jenny, welcome to the world Lilly :D


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations Jenny!!!


----------



## Newt

:hugs::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## xCherylx

Congratulations :)


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Woohoo Congratulations! xXx


----------



## Samo

Wooo! Lilly finally made her appearance :D Congrats, girl! :dance:


----------



## charlottecco2

Fantastic news. congrats jenny xxxx can't wait to see photos of beautiful lily xx


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats Jenny xxx


----------



## YummyMummy2be

Congrats hunnie!!
Hope u nd ur lo r doing well
xx


----------



## BurtonBaby

YAY!!! I'm so happy for you! Congratulations!! :happydance: Cant wait to see pics of Lilly!!! And yikes, poor you for no pain relief, but well done!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates xx


----------



## TashaAndBump

Congrats! Will there be photos soon...?


----------



## xarlenex

Ahh yay congrats Jenny :hugs: And with no pain relief, go you! :happydance:


----------



## yumumleelou

congratulations jen jen x x x x x


----------



## AquaDementia

yay!! can't wait to see lily!


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats on your little girl :)


----------



## xxleannexx

well done jenny! congratulations on your little princess, hope you are both doing really well!


----------



## toot

Congrats to you Jenny, I must say that she was a little stuburn at first then she decided let's go mom I am ready to met you , just like a girl we can never make are mind up lol .can't wait to see picture's.


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif


----------



## mommy2raven

:hugs: Congrats hope you and Lilly are well :hugs:


----------



## mummyoffive

congratulations on the birth of ur lil one hunni , hope your both doing well .xx:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats! sorry you didnt get any pain relieve, but at least in went quick :D


----------



## parisbeach

congrats on the arrival of little lily


----------



## Wobbles

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/itsagirllogo1.gif

*CONGRATULATIONS!*


----------



## cutie_wutie

*congrats hunni xxxxx hugs*


----------



## mickey

congratulations :hi:


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------

